# If I leave, he'll rarely see our son....



## adm388 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna try to make a long story short....

We've been married for 5 years and have always fought a lot. Our son was born almost 4 years ago. Near the end of my pregnancy, hubby got a job traveling and it stayed that way for over 3 years. He would come home for a week every 6 weeks. Early this year we went back and forth between staying together/separating. I later found out he was talking to a female 'friend' for the last 6 months. During one of our brief separations he slept with her, 3 times. She actually spent a week with him in his hotel. Then he comes home for a week and we get back together. We decide that traveling is too hard on us and 3 months later we relocated, as a family, to a job site in another state. I'm a 3 day drive from my family.  
Things were ok for the first couple months, but now we're fighting a lot. I don't like the way he treats our son, or me, for that matter. We got into a bad fight and he told me to "go home." This was very hurtful to me, as I've tried to make this place my home. I am completely dependant on him financially and I feel like an idiot for giving up "my home" to move out here with him. I told him he owed me an apology for saying something so mean, but I didn't get it. When asked if he wants to be with me, he says nothing. He says he doesn't know what to say, what he wants, etc. We've been seeing a therapist to help with his angry outburst towards our 3 year old, but it's not helping. I feel like we're not addressing the problem, which is his anger and selfishness. Now, I just feel like if he can't even tell me he want's to be with me, then I just need to leave. But if I do, he'll only see out son every other month and that's if he starts traveling again, which he hates. Plus, it will be expensive to get all of our stuff back and get a new place. I feel so stuck. I really don't want to take our son from him, but I feel like he'll never change and I don't want to be with someone who shows me no consideration.


----------

